

Hello, Firefox 4 beta 4 - RandallDownes
http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Firefox-4-Beta-4-Released

======
sdiwakar
I love it... I'm looking forward to the stable release being available in a
few months. The web app space is now maturing and competitors like Google's
Chrome, Mozilla's Firefox and Opera are at the forefront right now. Lets see
what IE can do with its newest release.

------
fintler
All of the WebGL fixes are very welcome. I'm looking forward to ANGLE working
better than b3.

